# Identifying instruments



## Blizzard (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone hear what are all the instruments being played in this soundtrack?




Thanks.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I's suggest 1: an electronic keyboard (synth) or keyboard controller. The music is by James Horner (after Prokofiev).


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's all electronic. A keyboard/piano patch, string patch, generic synth patch and chorus patch. And, not to be rude but the music was not all that good to begin with.


----------

